# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hoi

## Mietje

Ik ben heidi en ben 50 jaar jong.Of ik getrouwd ben en of kinderen heb maakt niet echt uit daar ik mn hele even niet op internet wil zetten.... :Big Grin: 
Waarom ik hier eigelijk kom is om wat meer te lezen over stijtages ,kalkspieren etc.
 :Big Grin: zo heb me voorgesteld...

----------

